# Problemas con flash y mozilla

## chamber

tengo el mozilla compilado con el gcc-3.1 y al istalar flash y entrar a una web con flash el mozilla casca alguna solucion ?

----------

## ElOrens

Buenas.

Dale a la pestaña about - plugins y vete a la página que te indica mozilla.

Allí te dejará bajar desde netscape (creo) plugins para flash adobe , etc. Sólo importa que coloques los *.so donde te digan las instrucciones de instalación.

Ojo, el macromedia director todavía no se soporta en linux (¿igual es eso?). El flash sí.

Oye, ¿a tí te da errores tontoscomo abrirte una ventana con URL = ping() y se te queda "achorrao"? Por lo que he visto en los foros eso pasa con la versión actual de gentoo, la rc3.

Si te pasa... ¿Cómo lo has arreglado?

Porque la versión de opera (la estática) va bien pero no es el morcilla ... XD

Hasta otra.

----------

## Guest

Tanto Flash como Java no funcionan correctamente con Mozilla compilado con GCC 3.1. Hay un documento por la red que explica cómo compilar el JDK de Sun para GCC 3.1 (y que funcione el plugin de Mozilla). De Flash no se distribuyen las fuentes, con lo que no hay esta posibilidad. Yo lo he solucionado temporalmente instalando la demo del crossover plugin de los chicos de CodeWeavers, e inmediatamente después instalar desde él el plugin Flash para Windows. Funciona correctamente (salvo la molesta pantallita que aparece de vez en cuando, avisándote que sólo es una demo, blah blah).

Espero que te sirva. Un saludo.

----------

## ElOrens

Me han comentado que el flash con la versión r3 de mozilla sí que debe de tirar (aunque a mí no me hace más que arrancar una ventana con ping()). 

Probaré de nuevo con la r3 a ver, además de ecahrle un ojo a lo del jdk que comentas. 

Un saludo.

----------

## sa

hola, 

lo siento, yo no habla mucho espanyol,

Usted puede conseguir el flash plugin para trabajar con gcc3, acaba de leer esto. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4753

cya later,

pito sanchez

cat > libc++mem.c << "EOF"

// From http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124006

void *__builtin_new(int size) {return (void*)malloc(size);}

void *__builtin_vec_new(int size) {return __builtin_new(size);}

void *__builtin_delete(void *ptr) {free(ptr);}

void *__builtin_vec_delete(void *ptr) {__builtin_delete(ptr);}

EOF

gcc -shared -fPIC -o libc++mem.so libc++mem.c &&

mv libc++mem.so /usr/lib/mozilla

Abierto /usr/lib/mozilla/run-mozilla.sh y apenas debajo de la línea 351 entre:

export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mozilla/libc++mem.so

----------

